# Just wanted to Know



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 4, 2008)

The thing that attracks Walt and I is the Shetland conformation and looks. Then we look at cost, what we are using the horse for breeding, showing etc. then the sellers reputation ,bloodlines and Color is last. How about you. What is the first thing that attracks you to buying a Shetland or other breed of pony.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 4, 2008)

Well i was originally attracted to the shetland breed because i remember browsing Getitia's website one day and just being amazed at the beauty and movement.

I love the attitude and they are just so elegant and intelligent, the conformation ..the movement, i like the whole package.

When im looking to buy a pony, the first thing i do is look at the farm, i like to see their accomplishments ..their stallions, mares and how the horses they have produced and shown before have done. Then i look at what they are offering for sale and wait for something to catch my attention and make me go OH!. Then look at conformation (from the legs up ..must have good legs, that is the first thing i look at ..if they are not straight legs with correct set feet set well apart with correct hooves and flat knee ..i dont look any father and pass them buy, straight legs are a must) ..then ext ext conformation and bite, then bloodlines. I look at type of course, i prefer classic type but its going to depend on what i have room for really ....then age/sex/height. Of course plenty of "look at me" upright attitude as well, icing on the cake


----------



## Amy (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I think it is the complete package-- refinement, neck, legs,head etc. MUST have are perfect legs, gorgeous head & neck & attitude.

Then, of course, we fell head over heels in love with a certian Black & white yearling stallion we went to see & as they say the rest is history FILIPOWICZ ENTERTAINING THE FOULKS.(ET)

ET now has all of his wins needed for his HOF -- just needs a few more points to complete.

The bay filly is FILIPOWICZ THAT'S HIGH SOCIETY> We are expecting great things form this little beauty.

Oh-- yeah & just possibly the great people we bought from that just keep us coming back again & again LOL. Filipowicz Farm has great horses.


----------

